# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Medical Center

## Plutonic Panda

Thought it would be more appropriate to have a thread dedicated to the new medical center vs. the old one.

This is from Moore Monthly




> Residents of Moore will soon see construction activity on the Moore Medical Center site at 4th Street and Telephone Road. Norman Regional Health System Vice President Richie Splitt says now that his team has had a chance to incorporate community input on the redesign of the building, they are ready to move forward with construction. Splitt expects dirt work to begin in October and says that if the weather cooperates the project should be complete in around 15-to-18 months.
> 
> We hope to have that building completed around the March or April (2016) time frame so we will be actually ahead of schedule, said Spiltt. We talked about the fall of 2016 opening and at this point we think well be open in the spring of 2016.
> 
> The four-story, 125,000 square foot building will feature a fully-functioning emergency room that will be open 24-hours-a-day, physical therapy facilities, laboratory and imaging services, and office space for doctors. In addition to state-of-the-art technology, Splitt says the building is also designed with Oklahomas dangerous weather in mind.
> 
> The structure itself will have a FEMA-rated safe room and around that safe room well have some special EF5-rated glass that will withstand up to 250-mph winds and debris, said Splitt. 
> 
> That creates a safe zone around that safe room. So were very confident about that structure and what it will provide to our patients and our staff who are in that facility.
> ...


Here is a new rendering

----------


## jn1780

Big deparature from the original design.  One story shorter, a lot less glass, and more boxy instead of curved.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Big deparature from the original design.  One story shorter, a lot less glass, and more boxy instead of curved.


The original design was outstanding. This new design is WEAK.

----------


## bombermwc

Bleh

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Construction Begins On Moore Medical Facility - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Construction On New Moore Medical Center To Begin - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## HangryHippo

I apologize if this has been addressed, but why doesn't Norman Regional just combine it with the Health Plex and use that as the regional facility serving Moore?

----------


## Robert_M

I think it has to do with Integris owning the land South of Life Church down to 34th between the service road and Telephone.

----------


## Dubya61

The Hospital Wars in OKC (and probably, the U.S.) is fast becoming interesting.  I can't help but think of Pepsi's Taco Bell winning the "cola wars" in Demolition Man.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

MRI magnet returns to Moore as hospital nears completion | News OK

----------


## Jesseda

Whats sad is my mom has currently been in the hospital at norman regional for the past two weeks and I have been talking to the nurses there they told me they are often filled to capacity with no rooms available and they really wish moore would have been rebuilt as a inpatient hospital like it was before. It is sad that moore isn't getting its hospital back. On other news one the nurses told me Mercy is looking to build a inpatient hospital between moore and norman so that's a plus I guess for people needing a inpatient hospital.

----------


## bille

> On other news one the nurses told me Mercy is looking to build a inpatient hospital between moore and norman so that's a plus I guess for people needing a inpatient hospital.


I heard the same rumor but of St. Anthony's.

----------


## Boomer3791

The new Mercy hospital will be built next to the Oklahoma Heart Hospital's South Campus on 240. The Heart Hospital is majority physician owned and under ObamaCare, can't expand. Mercy owns a share of the Heart Hospital and is building their new hospital next door to get a footprint in South OKC and so the Heart Hospital can expand, since both facilities will be combined into one large complex. David Whitaker, (who just resigned as the Norman Regional CEO) will be in charge of the new hospital.

----------


## Robert_M

Integris owns the land off I-35 just South of Life Church there in Moore.  They were rumored to want to build there several years back before Norman Regional bought the Moore hospital but haven't heard anything recent about them going ahead with any plans.

----------


## 94GTStang

> Whats sad is my mom has currently been in the hospital at norman regional for the past two weeks and I have been talking to the nurses there they told me they are often filled to capacity with no rooms available and they really wish moore would have been rebuilt as a inpatient hospital like it was before. It is sad that moore isn't getting its hospital back. On other news one the nurses told me Mercy is looking to build a inpatient hospital between moore and norman so that's a plus I guess for people needing a inpatient hospital.


Well don't worry, it could happen. The saints on i44 recently opened up an extended stay floor. Maybe Moore will do the same.

----------

